# Plum jelly not setting up



## allison (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anyone know how long it takes for sandplum jelly to set up? We made it about 48 hours ago and some of the jars are still syrupy and some have like a soft set up, if that makes sense. Just curious if we need to reheat and put more pectin in it or if we need to just let it sit awhile longer. Thanks. Allison


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

Am curious about this problem also. Sandplum jelly last year did not set. Reworked it and added pectin according to the insert sheet that is with the pectin. It then set properly. Did keep a few pints of the unset to use as syrup on pancakes and ice cream.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

According to the inserts that come with my powered pectin, it can take up to 2 weeks for jam to set.


----------

